# (2) 3500's in Parallel or (1) EU7000?



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

.
Hi everyone,

I am looking for a quieter setup to be used for house backup power (well, gas furnace, fridge and a few lights)

Will be installing a transfer switch to connect the generator(s) to the house. 

Can two smaller units in parallel function the same or better as one bigger unit? 

For example: 

2 Predator 3500's + a Parallel kit = ~$1,500

1 Honda Eu7000i = $4,000

There's a significant savings with the Predators - and they seem to get great reviews - but would it work for a house backup power system?

is this 30a port sufficient?



PS: I dont mind maintaining 2 units. 

.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have any 240 volt loads that you need to run, maybe a well pump? The parallel kit won't do that.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes I do

I didnt think this would work!

thank you


----------

